

Edward Snowden will speak at HOPE X on Saturday - hawkharris
http://hope.net/schedule.html

======
tdicola
Anyone know if there will be a live stream of the talk?

~~~
HoochTHX
[http://radio.hope.net/](http://radio.hope.net/)

------
mellisarob
looking forward

------
darksim905
Ugh. The venue is going to packed, we really don't need anyone else
advertising this :\

~~~
newaccountfool
...You really do, more people will find out about Hope, more people will thus
want to come to HOPE. Thus growing the community. Most people don't know what
HOPE is, even people in the hacker community.

~~~
darksim905
A lot of people know what HOPE Is. The problem is HOPE only happens every two
years. Everyone knows what Defcon & Blackhat are & go to those conferences
instead. There are large differences between the style, methods & ideals of
the conferences, as well. The problem is, the venue is already very packed as
is, they sent out an e-mail saying they had to close down their pre-
registration because of the interest in the conference.

~~~
jlgaddis
That sounds like a good problem to have. Perhaps that will lead to the event
being held at a larger venue allowing even more attendees.

~~~
selimthegrim
I bought tickets myself two weeks ago before the Snowden announcement, but
there is no way I would actually stay in the Hotel Pennsylvania. If HOPE cares
so much about attracting more people, they're going to need to lean on the
owners to invest more in that shithole if they want to stay there.

~~~
darksim905
I've never really understood that. Do they love this venue because it's so
central to NYC or what? They've been there for years (out of the many HOPE
conferences, this one will be only my second) and there was a time where they
feared the hotel would be shut down or sold or something. What gives? :\

~~~
rdl
It's been where it's been for a while, so there's some sentimentality.

Hotel Pennsylvania is also incredibly cheap. It's also very crappy -- you
don't even get what you pay for.

(I'm speaking at 11p Friday if anyone is interested, and will be in town
Thursday to Wednesday. But not staying at the Hotel Pennsylvania.)

~~~
stox
The Penn5000 rooms aren't that bad, and if you timed it right, very cheap by
NY standards.

~~~
rdl
I did W on Lex for $185/night and got a "fantastic suite" (45-50 square
meters) as a spg plat upgrade. That, for NYC, is pretty good IMO.

~~~
gonzo
that, for NYC is excellent.

Marriott for me and the family (who are also attending).

